
Ask HN: Develop a mobile or web app for starting a business? - x1ph0z
I have a few ideas in either space, but I&#x27;m wondering which one would be better, in general, to base a 1 man business out of? Which out of the two would be most likely to allow me support myself just by the project?
======
verdverm
Solve a problem first, then decide which platforms best help you do that.

